# No line on pregnancy test. Instead entire circle was blue.



## stretchmark (Apr 10, 2003)

Was this a bad test? The test line appeared but was only 2/3 there and the +/- space was all blue.
Any thoughts?


----------



## Snugglebugmom (Mar 17, 2008)

I have never heard of that happening, it sure sounds like a faulty test. That stinks, especially since they are expensive!


----------



## limette (Feb 25, 2008)

Sounds faulty to me.

But then blue tests are not in least bit reliable. Only buy pink!


----------



## Terrilein (Jan 9, 2007)

Unless you've spawned a monster, it sounds like you have a faulty test. Try again!


----------



## St. Margaret (May 19, 2006)

Call the number on the info sheet in the package and see if you can get them to mail you a coupon for a free test! I've emailed about faulty products before and gotten that. Good luck!


----------



## ~adorkable~ (Nov 7, 2007)

Better yet ask for a refund, blue test are not worth the cardboard they are sold in.


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *•Adorkable•* 
Better yet ask for a refund, blue test are not worth the cardboard they are sold in.









agreed

get a refund and buy something pink dye. FRER are awesome, or Answer. Dollar Tree aren't exactly horrible either.


----------



## Ellen Griswold (Feb 27, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *•Adorkable•* 
Better yet ask for a refund, blue test are not worth the cardboard they are sold in.

Yep, I have to agree with that too.


----------



## laughymama (Oct 14, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *•Adorkable•* 
Better yet ask for a refund, blue test are not worth the cardboard they are sold in.











Blue tests gave me negatives until I was 20 weeks along. Red ones popped up positive at 4-5 weeks.


----------



## fairyannanicole (Mar 19, 2010)

I have used blue tests repeatedly with no problems....... ever....... including this pregnancy.......


----------



## CherryBomb (Feb 13, 2005)

I'd also get a refund and buy a pink dye tests, blue dye tests are notoriously awful.


----------



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

Is it possible the test was tipped? I think they are supposed to lay flat..


----------



## coffeegirl (Jan 1, 2008)

I've read that this can happen if the test is tipped (like a pp said) and some of the urine seeps into the test results box. It's probably either that, or it could be a faulty test.


----------

